# Spicy habanero fatty!



## freakynorm (Jun 23, 2013)

Decided to do some smoking since the weather was so nice. I cooked up a bunch of bacon pineapple sausages, baked beans and a fatty.

Got a cantilever umbrella for the patio this year. Still gotta finish cleaning up the patio but it will do for now.













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty003.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 22, 2013






I use pork cutlets to add to the beans. I smoke the cutlets and sausages for about 2 hours. I pull the sausages, chop up the cutlets and add them back to the beans and let the beans and fatty smoke another hour. I am using Kingsford Blue charcoal and apple wood.













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty001.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 22, 2013






Fatty smoking away. I stuffed it with mushrooms, onions, green peppers, pepperoncinis, habanero jack cheese and some queso blanco for added creaminess.













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty002.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 23, 2013






The fatty is going into the broiler for a bit to crisp up the bacon.













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty004.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 23, 2013






Bacon is now a bit crispy!













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty007.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 23, 2013






Spicy, creamy, smokey, meaty goodness!













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty005.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 23, 2013






Had enough leftovers for lunch tomorrow!













06-22-2013 beansbratsfatty006.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jun 23, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jun 23, 2013)

Looks great.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (Jun 23, 2013)

That looks delicious...nicely done!

Red


----------

